# Women over 40 to get IVF on the NHS for the first time



## Northerner (Feb 18, 2013)

Women in their 40s could have IVF on the NHS under updated guidelines this week.

The changes could also make it easier for lesbian couples to receive free IVF.
Current advice, from 2004, recommends the taxpayer stop funding IVF at the age of 39.

A draft of overhauled guidance from the National Institute for Health and Clinical Excellence suggests raising the age limit to 42 for some women who have not had fertility treatment before and have no other chance of having a baby.

They would be given one attempt at IVF, rather than the recommended three cycles for younger women.

It also proposes giving IVF on the NHS to lesbians who have already tried other techniques.

Some, but not all clinics, already do this. However, the topic isn?t addressed under existing rules.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...-guidelines-week-lesbian-couples-benefit.html


----------

